# Starter Kit for Set ups?



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess what I'm seeking is a basic starter kit of tools that are helpful in setting up and adjusting electric guitars.

I see many useful tools on Stew Mac I can buy piece meal but is there a basic kit containing some of the more essential tools, like radius gauges, nut files, rocker gauges for checking for high frets, et cetera?

I have basic tools, but not really guitar specific stuff.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Basic Setup Kit - StewMac


Now in metric, too! Our most popular setup tools in one money saving set.




www.stewmac.com













Guitar Tool Kit Repairing Maintenance Tools String Organizer String Action Ruler Gauge Measuring Tool Hex Wrench Set Files Fingerboard Guard Understring Radius Gauges Guitar Fret Rocker Leveling Set : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


Guitar Tool Kit Repairing Maintenance Tools String Organizer String Action Ruler Gauge Measuring Tool Hex Wrench Set Files Fingerboard Guard Understring Radius Gauges Guitar Fret Rocker Leveling Set : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio



www.amazon.ca













15 Pieces Guitar Luthier Tools Set Including String Action Ruler Gauge, 32 Blades Feeler Gauge, Guitar Radius Gauge, Guitar Notched Radius Gauges, accessories for Guitar and Bass : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


15 Pieces Guitar Luthier Tools Set Including String Action Ruler Gauge, 32 Blades Feeler Gauge, Guitar Radius Gauge, Guitar Notched Radius Gauges, accessories for Guitar and Bass : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio



www.amazon.ca


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Stewmac has a kit, I just noticed it posted above.

I bought that years ago and I use the straight edge and string guage ruler all of the time.
IMO, they should include a fret rocker rather than the under string radius guages, I'm not sure if I ever used those much.

The radius guages might come in handy if you are checking the fret board before levelling the frets, that's something beyond a basic setup.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Stewmac has a kit, I just noticed it posted above.
> 
> I bought that years ago and I use the straight edge and string guage ruler all of the time.
> IMO, they should include a fret rocker rather than the under string radius guages, I'm not sure if I ever used those much.
> ...


The under the string radius gauges are among the tools I want most. My eyesight isn't what it once was and setting the action on a guitar is largely a matter of feel, play a bit, adjust, play a bit more.

I guess that will always be a part of it, but I like the idea of starting with a nice consistent radius.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> Basic Setup Kit - StewMac
> 
> 
> Now in metric, too! Our most popular setup tools in one money saving set.
> ...


Thank you, that's very helpful. I'll order one of those next week.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I'd get the following things for a basic kit
Notched straightedge.
Set of radius gauges- I prefer the larger ones that you place over the strings. 
Nut slotting files
Feeler gauges - automotive supply
6 inch ruler that measures to 64ths.
Regular straightedge. 
Fret rocker

Bench swivel lamp- very important.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hmmm. Things I didn't even know I wanted.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

zztomato said:


> I'd get the following things for a basic kit
> Notched straightedge.
> Set of radius gauges- I prefer the larger ones that you place over the strings.
> Nut slotting files
> ...


LOL, the bench swivel lamp I've got covered. My eyes are terrible and particularly bad in dim light. I have two of them in this room alone and use them a lot.

The regular straight edge in 64ths is also covered. 

The rest will be on my shopping list. I really do not intend to start doing set ups, but these tools will be very helpful as I build a few partscasters.

Thank you!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Milkman said:


> The under the string radius gauges are among the tools I want most. My eyesight isn't what it once was and setting the action on a guitar is largely a matter of feel, play a bit, adjust, play a bit more.
> 
> I guess that will always be a part of it, but I like the idea of starting with a nice consistent radius.


That's what the string guage ruler is for, and is much more accurate.
I did try to eyeball the strings with the raduis guage and it's not easy.

I also use an illuminated magnifying glass when using the string guage ruler.










That's why that Stewmac kit should include a fret rocker as you can get away with just the ruler and the rocker serves a different purpose.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sulphur said:


> That's what the string guage ruler is for, and is much more accurate.
> I did try to eyeball the strings with the raduis guage and it's not easy.
> 
> I also use an illuminated magnifying glass when using the string guage ruler.
> ...


I understand. I see Dan Erlewine using the under the string radius gauges and it seems like it would work for me, but I'll buy all of the above tools and see what works best. I definitely need a way to help my old eyes when doing this stuff.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Milkman said:


> I understand. I see Dan Erlewine using the under the string radius gauges and it seems like it would work for me, but I'll buy all of the above tools and see what works best. I definitely need a way to help my old eyes when doing this stuff.


Try and discern a 64th of an inch with your eye with one of those raduis guages, not easy, I tried it.
If you measure each string with the ruler, much easier and accurate.

Radius guages come in handy for fret work, as I noted above.
I don't consider fret work as part of a basic setup, that's a whole pile of other tools getting into that realm.
You're getting into repair, same as nut work, and no basic kit will cover all of those bases.

Mitchell abrasive cord helped with several nut tweaks to get them in shape.
I still don't have any nut files and have done many setups.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

Sounds like the #1 thing you need is a magnifying headband. You don’t need radius gauges unless you are also doing fret levelling...just measure the gap under the strings at the 13th with a capo in 1 with a ruler in 64ths. StewMac stuff can get pricey in a hurry. Some of it is indispensable, others you can source for less, and locally. Here’s a good magnifier at Lee Valley: https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/shop/home/office/magnifiers/110117-led-headband-magnifier


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

The one's I find very helpful for doing setups that are not usually in one's tool box. Helped me quite a bit when I'm putting together a partcaster.

String Action Ruler
Notched Ruler
Fret End Dressing File
Big Bend Nut Sauce
Fret Rocker Tool


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

NashvilleDeluxe said:


> Sounds like the #1 thing you need is a magnifying headband. You don’t need radius gauges unless you are also doing fret levelling...just measure the gap under the strings at the 13th with a capo in 1 with a ruler in 64ths. StewMac stuff can get pricey in a hurry. Some of it is indispensable, others you can source for less, and locally. Here’s a good magnifier at Lee Valley: https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/shop/home/office/magnifiers/110117-led-headband-magnifier


Yes, I need light and magnification. I have that all covered. I've settled on this one. It magnifies more strongly and I can use just one eye or the other.


I also have conventional and very accurate measuring devices (Verniers, micrometers, precision steel rules, et cetera). I'm going to go ahead and grab some purpose designed and built tools to make things easier.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sulphur said:


> That's what the string guage ruler is for, and is much more accurate.
> I did try to eyeball the strings with the raduis guage and it's not easy.
> 
> I also use an illuminated magnifying glass when using the string guage ruler.
> ...


I have a couple of those. I scrounged them when we closed a plant in 2012. I don't use them much any more. I like the Dr. Cyclops goggles.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Solo also has some varied kits available...



https://www.solomusicgear.com/product-category/luthier-tools/product-bundles/


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Solo also has some varied kits available...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.solomusicgear.com/product-category/luthier-tools/product-bundles/


Thanks very much Jock. Again, very helpful.

$670 may seem like a lot, but it's less than the cost of one guitar (for the most part). I know if I was going to get into setups I would make that investment no problem.

I think I can settle for a few basic tools. I have lots to choose from.

Again, thank you!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Thanks very much Jock. Again, very helpful.
> 
> $670 may seem like a lot, but it's less than the cost of one guitar (for the most part). I know if I was going to get into setups I would make that investment no problem.
> 
> ...


Nice that it's a Canadian outfit and there's no bother with the border.
Shipping should be quicker too and probably cheaper overall compared to Stewmac.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

What's a "set-up"?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> What's a "set-up"?


I don't know.

Is this a grammar thing?

Semantics?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

No. Seriously. What is it? Never done it. 

Bridge up or down? Intonation? Truss rod adjustment? Not very technical. I hear guys talk about "set-ups" all the time. Do they mean these things that can be done with a wrench and screwdriver? Seriously. I have never owned a guitar that needed a special "set-up". Maybe just lucky?

Where do the special tools come in? For luthiers?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

"Fret levelling." What is that -- a poorly made guitar? I did have a fret job done once -- to a 1939 Cromwell. The instrument repair guy (all instruments, not just guitars) told me that filing frets often caused more problems than it solved. Are you sure you wanna get involved with guitars that weren't made right in the first place? Different if you're making your own instruments from scratch, of course.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't see any mention of a tuner. An accurate tuner is a necessary part of any setup. One of the things you check is the nut height. You need a good tuner to check this. The last thing you check is intonation. The setup is a waste of time if the intonation is off. You need an accurate tuner to check intonation.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> No. Seriously. What is it? Never done it.
> 
> Bridge up or down? Intonation? Truss rod adjustment? Not very technical. I hear guys talk about "set-ups" all the time. Do they mean these things that can be done with a wrench and screwdriver? Seriously. I have never owned a guitar that needed a special "set-up". Maybe just lucky?
> 
> Where do the special tools come in? For luthiers?



I'm sorry, I thought you were kidding (and that's not a jab).

Set up is like PPAP. There are varying levels.

Think of it this way.

If you put a guitar together from parts, you'll have to deal with installation, action, intonation, assessing and possibly adjusting a neck (truss rod), installing and shaping the nut.

That would be a full set up, but some would even include fret leveling, dressing for fret sprout.

I guess Set-up is a very broad term.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> I don't see any mention of a tuner. An accurate tuner is a necessary part of any setup. One of the things you check is the nut height. You need a good tuner to check this. The last thing you check is intonation. The setup is a waste of time if the intonation is off. You need an accurate tuner to check intonation.


Yes very good point.

I have a very nice Korg desk tuner that is accurate enough for intonation.

But why do you need a good tuner to check nut height exactly?

I thought this was the conventional paradigm:

"You can measure the *nut* slot heights by placing a feeler gauge in between the bottom of the *string* and the top of the first fret when the *guitar* is up to pitch and after the neck and bridge are adjusted.Mar. 16, 2020"


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Milkman said:


> I guess Set-up is a very broad term


Thanks for the explanation. Now I see it's deeper than I thought.

"Learn something every day." 

Hey, best of luck with your venture!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Now I see it's deeper than I thought.
> 
> "Learn something every day."
> 
> Hey, best of luck with your venture!


Well, I'm trying to keep it a hobby, but I've always felt that a really skilled and careful set up can pretty much turn a sow's ear into a silk purse.

Maybe another way to put it would be that an average guitar with a great set up will often play and sound better than a premium guitar with a lousy set up.

Now, there's a topic for discussion.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Maybe another way to put it would be that an average guitar with a great set up will often play and sound better than a premium guitar with a lousy set up.
> 
> Now, there's a topic for discussion.


Lol. Now we are talking semantics. I would say "a sensible guitar " and an "over-priced guitar". 

Honestly even my $77 Epihone (serial number starting with "13xxx" meaning unknown factory in China) doesn't need any neck work. (Just tuners that stay in tune.) But, the frets will likely wear out in no time too. I will send it to you. Lol.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Yes very good point.
> 
> I have a very nice Korg desk tuner that is accurate enough for intonation.
> 
> ...


If the nut is cut too high the first few frets will be sharp. When I had Paul Iverson, very respected in Vancouver, setting one of my guitars up he invited me in to the back to watch. He used his tuner more than anything else. After every adjustment to every part of the guitar he retuned every string and checked the tuning of each string at several spots on the neck. It doesn't matter how nice a guitar plays if its not in tune over the whole neck it isn't going to sound right.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


>


Luv these.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I haven't seen anyone mention...
Lots of tiny Allen wrenches in metric and inches. I dont even know the sizes I just know that Squier and Fender use different sizes to adjust saddle height, and one is inches the other metric. And the truss rod nuts are different too.

At least 3 sizes of Phillips screw drivers. Claw screws and neck screws, pickguard screws, and saddle screws, pickup height screws... etc.. A nice set of jewelry screw drivers for when you need to adjust tiny slotted screws.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> I haven't seen anyone mention...
> Lots of tiny Allen wrenches in metric and inches. I dont even know the sizes I just know that Squier and Fender use different sizes to adjust saddle height, and one is inches the other metric. And the truss rod nuts are different too.
> 
> At least 3 sizes of Phillips screw drivers. Claw screws and neck screws, pickguard screws, and saddle screws, pickup height screws... etc.. A nice set of jewelry screw drivers for when you need to adjust tiny slotted screws.



Yes, if you were starting from scratch, a full set of allen keys is a must. I recommend the type with the ball ends. It's not something you run into a lot, but the ball ends allow you to drive an allen screw in on an angle.

Long shank #2 Phillips, good set of sockets (vice grips can make a hell of a mess of a pot nut and or the finish of the guitar).









Lichamp 18-Piece Hex Key Set, Long Arm Ball End Allen Key Set, Folding Hex Key Wrench Tool Set with Knotched End, Durable Color Hex L-Wrench Tools Kit for Turning Screws with Foldable Holders (8211), Hex Keys - Amazon Canada


Lichamp 18-Piece Hex Key Set, Long Arm Ball End Allen Key Set, Folding Hex Key Wrench Tool Set with Knotched End, Durable Color Hex L-Wrench Tools Kit for Turning Screws with Foldable Holders (8211) in Hex Keys.



www.amazon.ca


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Nobody lies Solo Guitars in Canada?



https://www.solomusicgear.com/?s=setup+kit&post_type=product&dgwt_wcas=1



bottom right corner


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> Nobody lies Solo Guitars in Canada?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah Sulphur posted a link on page one. Definitely some good stuff there.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Sorry about that. I also like to buy from Fratermusic on Ebay. Top quality stuff and dirt cheap compared to StewMac but I'm not sure if he sells kits or not. And he is in Portugal.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> I haven't seen anyone mention...
> Lots of tiny Allen wrenches in metric and inches. I dont even know the sizes I just know that Squier and Fender use different sizes to adjust saddle height, and one is inches the other metric. And the truss rod nuts are different too.
> 
> At least 3 sizes of Phillips screw drivers. Claw screws and neck screws, pickguard screws, and saddle screws, pickup height screws... etc.. A nice set of jewelry screw drivers for when you need to adjust tiny slotted screws.


Haven't seen anyone list a capo, although arguably it may not be a tool it's the only time I use one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

BlueRocker said:


> Haven't seen anyone list a capo, although arguably it may not be a tool it's the only time I use one.


Again, valuable, and something I have plenty of so that's good.

What this all came from was wanting a gauge for accurately and easily setting action with a nice smooth radius. I'd also like to be able to check necks and make adjustments, install and shape nuts.


----------

